

 New Mozilla CEO is allegedly anti-gay marriage – Firefox developers boycott - whitehat2k9
http://betanews.com/2014/03/24/new-mozilla-ceo-is-allegedly-anti-gay-marriage-firefox-developers-boycott/

======
JoeAltmaier
Isn't this an indirect boycott? Those are illegal.

I'd guess every CEO has some opinion that many employees/vendors/clients
disagree with. In a professional world, we don't use personal affects to guide
business decisions. I.e. we buy groceries from the checkout guy that is
anti/pro guns and don't blink. Why is this CEO any different?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Mozilla presents itself as a progressive, world-changing organisation. It
deliberately attracts supporters with that messaging.

Look at the drama surrounding raising money through advertising, clearly
Mozilla is considered different from a random internet business. So I think
it's understandable that it might spill over into related areas of concern for
progressive, world-changing types.

Having said that, I think Mozilla's CEO doesn't really have any power to apply
his bigotry other than donating money he's earned from Mozilla, and he could
probably earn even more elsewhere, so I'm not sure there's much need for a
boycott..

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. I think maybe exposure to the Mozilla crew might even broaden the
guy's horizons. He might change his mind. No need to write him off.

------
_Robbie
In general this seems like a morally contentious issue. Assuming that a large
majority of Mozilla employees support gay marriage, and that Mozilla has no
corporate policy against gay marriage, it seems questionable whether an entire
company should be boycotted due to the political views of one member of that
company.

------
CmonDev
"As more and more people wake up from the slumber of ignorance and see the
light in supporting gay marriage, there are still people that refuse to
evolve." \- what a subtle expression of a subjective point of view :).

